# free noise reduction tools.



## merlinphoto (Dec 6, 2005)

Hi,

Im after some noise reduction software but I don't have the cash to buy noise ninja, or neat image which I believe to be the two market leaders.

I was wondering if anyone knew of some freeware or Very cheap but good software thanks

Doug


My Shutterstock http://www.shutterstock.com/?rid=55429
My Website http://www.whatcms.com


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 6, 2005)

I moved your thread to the General Photography and Camera Q&A Forum, it seems the more appropriate for your question.

And my answer would be www.neatimage.com - the free demo version does all I want and is easy to handle. (I must say thanks to JonMikal for pointing me towards NeatImage!)


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 6, 2005)

I was under the impression that both of those were available as free ware.

The photoshop plug-in version does cost money but the stand alone version of Neat Image is free, for personal use.


----------



## merlinphoto (Dec 18, 2005)

Thanks Guys, Ive downloaded the freebe version of neat image, 
Thanks for your advice. i will experiment and report back...




Doug


----------

